# Up-Date On The Pennsylvania Pigeon Shoots...



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This was sent to me by TheSnipes.

To see SHARK blog on the topic of the Straustown, PA pigeon shoots, please visit the link:
http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/luciedove/vpost?id=3196659
The following message below is copied from the SHARK blog. If anyone on this list can send them a little something for their efforts, pigeons will be cooooing!!!


December 29, 2008

Christmas came a day late for SHARK investigators, but the present Santa delivered was well worth the wait - the termination of pigeon shoots at the Straustown Rod and Gun Club. December 26 was supposed to be the first day of the annualthree-day pigeon slaughter at the Straustown Club, located outside Strausstown, Pennsylvania. Yes, the Club is missing a "s" from its name - go figure. SHARK investigators spent Christmas Eve and Christmas Day driving to Pennsylvania for this shoot.

Straustown has held hundreds of pigeon shoots for many years, with the late December shoot being the big end-of-the-year finale. You may recall that last November, SHARK investigators were on the scene to video document a shoot at the club when they encountered Pennsylvania State Police Corporal Kenneth Winter. Winter illegally ordered the investigators off public easement that had been used by shoot protesters and other observers for many years. See video here.Corporal Kenneth Winter harassing SHARK investigators and illegally ordering them off public property.

The American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) came to SHARK's aid, contacting the Pennsylvania State Police and threatening court action if the police harassment continued. Interestingly, not a single police officer appeared on December 26, so apparently the police now agree with SHARK and the ACLU regarding the use of public easement.

Because of the ACLU's involvement, the pigeon shooters knew we were coming for the end-of-the-year finale. They knew we were going to video document not only the killing, but their faces and their automobiles and license plates, and we were going to put it all on the internet. SHARK President Steve Hindi uses a "Hi-Pod" to raise his video camera 31 feet into the air. Since the Straustown club shooting area is on a hill, this is just what was needed to videotape and expose the cruelty.

These cowards, many of whom come from outside of Pennsylvania, don't want to be known as the animal abusers they truly are.They may have decided that feeding their bloodlust simply was not worth the certainty of exposure to the world. Shortly after SHARK's arrival on December 26, the first day of the three-day annual slaughter, the pigeon workers proceeded to dismantle the equipment used for pigeon shoots. A worker in the process of removing the fencing and posts to a ring wherein countless pigeons were gunned down over the years.

After three hours, all the equipment used for at least 15 years for the pigeon shoots was loaded onto pigeon supplier Don Bailey's truck and hauled away.No, that's not Santa, his sleigh, and an elf. The slob in the truck is Don Bailey, who supplies pigeons for slaughter by cowardly pigeon shooters, and a worker.

For two more mornings we monitored the gun club, Don Bailey's house, and another gun club called Wing Pointe used for pigeon shoots. Nothing was happening. There was no massacre.The end of pigeon shoots at the Straustown Rod and Gun Club is a historic event in animal protection. I can think of no club that had as many pigeon shoots as the Straustown club. Furthermore, the club is only about a mile from the home of Don Bailey, who supplies pigeons for pigeon shoots across Pennsylvania. This was the easiest and more profitable place for Bailey to produce his blood festivals. Every other place Bailey goes will be more difficult and expensive for him.
Pigeon shoots are under a great deal of pressure.There are ongoing lawsuits, and efforts to make pigeon shoots illegal in Pennsylvania, but still they persist. SHARK must continue to pursue these cold-blooded killers, not to mention other animal abusers involved in other cruel events such as rodeos, but we are critically low on funds. I realize how tough economics are right now, but I hope you will consider sending a donation, that we might continue this vital effort. 

Are Pigeon Shoots Hunters' Ethics? HSUS Offering $2,500 Reward 

The Humane Society of the United States is offering a $2,500 reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of people who commit acts of animal cruelty before, during or after live pigeon shoots. Heidi Prescott, The HSUS' senior vice president of campaigns, states "We encourage anyone with information related to supplying birds, gambling or specific acts of cruelty occurring at shoots to come forward."
Individuals with information may call the toll-free live pigeon shoot tip line at 1-800-637-4124.Individuals may request to remain anonymous.For more information, click here.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I don't know how I missed this thread.
This is GREAT NEWS!!!! YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I posted it on the late side last night so by the time it was approved by a moderator, probably most members were sleeping.
It is fabulous news!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

It is really a good news...But those "trigger-happy" people will find some other type of things to shoot...I suggest start hunting bees, ants or maybe shoot roaches...I don't think those are illegal in the US...Dumb "bleep" ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pegasus said:


> It is really a good news...But those "trigger-happy" people will find some other type of things to shoot...I suggest start hunting bees, ants or maybe shoot roaches...I don't think those are illegal in the US...Dumb "bleep" ...


Actually, might not be a bad idea for these people to have a "bee hunt" as 
long as they are hunting African Bees.....I think that would suit them just fine,
they'll never want to hurt another living thing as long as they live.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Charis, thank you for posting this story from the Snipes. Sometimes situations
such as this seem so hopeless and then, in comes that ray of light shining on a 
problem that brings renewed hope for all.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a copy of the original link.

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/luciedove/vpost?id=3196659


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Charis...this is great stuff....

fp


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

you know i would of had less problem with this if they actually ate the birds that they shot but for the fact that it was pure pleasure to them thats just something I will never understand  I once hunted things a long time ago til the day I shot something and had watch its soul leave its body and that was the day I was never the same ....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> you know i would of had less problem with this if they actually ate the birds that they shot but for the fact that it was pure pleasure to them thats just something I will never understand  I once hunted things a long time ago til the day I shot something and had watch its soul leave its body and that was the day I was never the same ....


That is very powerful experience you have just shared. Thank you.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> you know i would of had less problem with this if they actually ate the birds that they shot but for the fact that it was pure pleasure to them thats just something I will never understand  I once hunted things a long time ago til the day I shot something and had watch its soul leave its body and that was the day I was never the same ....


LakotaLoft, this is the true fabric that we are made of as part of the world's 
inhabitants. Very powerful, very real, thank you for sharing.

fp


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good efforts and it pait off.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I simply don't have the right words to express my joy about this situation but my heart is full reading about these wonderful people who took action against such cruelty. Maybe one day all innocent animals and birds can move freely without being maimed or killed.

Charis, thank you and Snipes so very much for letting us know.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I simply don't have the right words to express my joy about this situation but my heart is full reading about these wonderful people who took action against such cruelty. Maybe one day all innocent animals and birds can move freely without being maimed or killed.
> 
> Charis, thank you and Snipes so very much for letting us know.


Thank you, Maggie.
Wouldn't that be a miracle.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> you know i would of had less problem with this if they actually ate the birds that they shot but for the fact that it was pure pleasure to them thats just something I will never understand  I once hunted things a long time ago til the day I shot something and had watch its soul leave its body and that was the day I was never the same ....


wow............ I have a lump in my throat.......


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> wow............ I have a lump in my throat.......


I had the same reaction.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful news, indeed! One has to wonder, however, what happened to all the pigeons that were going to be killed in this event that was "cancelled" .. somebody had them and probably still does unless they have met an equally horrible fate ..

Terry


----------

